
The White House Wants to Spend $300M on a Water Revolution - nols
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3056430/world-changing-ideas/the-white-house-is-investing-in-water-innovation-for-the-first-time
======
arrty88
I've been looking for water investments since seeing the ending of The Big
Short a few weeks ago.

PHO looks like one of the only ETFs out there, and i really was not impressed
with its holdings. Does anyone know of other innovative Water related
companies?

